# A female pied ringneck dove needs a good home



## pam araki (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi!

I need to place a rescued young female pied ringneck dove. She's handtame and very sweet.

San Francisco Bay Area.

Contact Pam @ [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pam,

May I cross post this to the doves-pigeons list? That list is heavily oriented to doves. Please let me know.

Terry


----------

